

Ask HN: How did RapGenius get their ranking back? - _RPM

They are now showing up within the top 5 results for popular queries.
======
gvb
[http://news.rapgenius.com/Rap-genius-founders-rap-genius-
is-...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Rap-genius-founders-rap-genius-is-back-on-
google-annotated)

------
throwaway420
They made a big show of cleaning up the negative links, but I think most
people realize that no ordinary business would get back on top that quickly
after a penalty. The real reason seems to be because they know people at
Google. It pays to have connections when the company you're dealing with has
the world's worst customer service.

